# What to be done along the visa cancellation



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi. I submitted notification (1 month) of resignation to my company very recently last wk. I may have to go back to my country but I would like to stay in Dubai till the end of August this year as a 'big vacation' having visa runs as my flat's rent contract will last at the end of Sep 2012 only. Could anyone advise for the followings:
- How soon do I have to withdraw the cash from my bank account before to be freezed? I do not have any loans; just some hundred AED of the credit card outstanding payment only. Is it prudent for me to close out the bank account before to be freezed by them as I am afraid of being taken away all my funds?
- After the visa cancellation, could I sell my car to any u-car dealers at the end Aug 2012 (with no resident visa then; but visiting visa only)? Its insurance and registration are valid till Oct. 2012. No loan with the car.
- Finally when I move out from Dubai to my home country, can I process my ship cargo toward my country without the residence visa at the custom clearance? 
Thanks.


----------

